# [VIDEO] Hulu Fix for CM9 Android on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

You can definitely do it that way, I just find it's easier to get the Hex Editor app in the market, use it to open data/data/com.adobe.flashplayer/lib/libflashplayer.so, search for "AND 11" and change the AND part to WIN, then save and exit.


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

nice video. just set it up


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks Rev, Works, yet i seem to have trouble holding full screen view, it keeps going back into window/browser view size after a little time
tried with both 132 & 160 dpi
? anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope. I watched Groundhog Day all the way through last night on fullscreen. Unfortunately, it killed my battery and my TP was dead this morning.


----------



## pskila (Dec 19, 2011)

Motoki said:


> You can definitely do it that way, I just find it's easier to get the Hex Editor app in the market, use it to open data/data/com.adobe.flashplayer/lib/libflashplayer.so, search for "AND 11" and change the AND part to WIN, then save and exit.


what is it contained in


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

hex editors are outside of most people's range, IMHO.


----------



## pskila (Dec 19, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> hex editors are outside of most people's range, IMHO.


tried your method and I get a weird error saying forbidden when try to access the data folder...did it three times


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> what is it contained in


Sorry, can you clarify? You mean what folder is the file in?

It's in data/data/com.adobe.flashplayer/lib/. The file is called libflashplayer.so.


----------



## pskila (Dec 19, 2011)

Motoki said:


> It's super easy though if you just use the one in the market. You don't have to do anything major, just search under ASCII mode "AND 11" and change it to "WIN 11". It's not bad to get the hang of and once you do it seriously takes under a minute to do it. I think it's easier than fussing with scripts but if people are scared of the idea of hex editing that's fine.
> 
> Honestly putting Android on the Touchpad is a lot more effort and potential risk than a very simple hex edit.
> 
> ...


 found file saved it and exit and it still doesn't work


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

Easy to setup but I am getting Force Closes....with the stock browser and the ICS Browswer +

I can only get the videos playing for a few seconds then get FCs


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

As always, thanks Rev!
Everything worked great!

Only problem I'm having is trying to up the resolution...get jumpy and have had a few FC's. But if you just leave it as is, it plays perfectly fine <--only about 5 mins of testing though...have yet to run a full length feature.


----------



## hearliam (Aug 28, 2011)

Motoki, once found how do you edit the AND 11 to WIN 11 ?


----------



## pskila (Dec 19, 2011)

hearliam said:


> Motoki, once found how do you edit the AND 11 to WIN 11 ?


and save file or what?


----------



## Finec (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad to find exactly what I was looking for on the front page in the HP Touchpad category, so let me say thanks to the OP for that. Also thanks for providing methods in which we can watch Hulu on CM9 Touchpads- although I did end up using the Hex Editor method that Motoki posted, so thank you for that Motoki!

For anyone who wants the step by step for the Hex Editor method:

1. Open the android market, search and download Hex Editor.
2. Navigate to data/data/com.adobe.flashplayer/lib/libflashplayer.so
3. Hit the setting key and use the Find option
4. Select ASCII and enter "AND 11" (without the quotes) in the text field. (this will take a moment)
5. There are 3 panes, left pane is the address pane (white), center is the hex pane (green), right is the ASCII pane (white). On the right, after you search is done, you will notice a line that says AND 11, the goal is change the word AND into the word WIN. In the hex pane on the same line, each of these two-digit alphanumeric sets is a hex byte and each one represents a different ASCII character on the right. Select the hex byte for the character A (it should be second hex byte on this line) and when the window opens up select the ASCII toggle and then enter in W. Repeat this for the rest of the characters.
6. After step 5, hit the settings button again and select save file and then exit the app.
7. Load up your browser, go to settings and make sure to set the User Agent to Desktop.
8. Enjoy Hulu!

Thanks again

edit: Hulu performance on my touchpad is pretty awful


----------



## FatPigs (Oct 13, 2011)

Finec said:


> Glad to find exactly what I was looking for on the front page in the HP Touchpad category, so let me say thanks to the OP for that. Also thanks for providing methods in which we can watch Hulu on CM9 Touchpads- although I did end up using the Hex Editor method that Motoki posted, so thank you for that Motoki!
> 
> For anyone who wants the step by step for the Hex Editor method:
> 
> ...


It actually works quite well if you use the stock browser. Dolphin complains and displays a white screen when you full screen.

Only trouble I've ran into is that I did the fix yesterday and it turns out that it reset itself today, is that common?


----------



## dookie (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, my did the same thing. It would revert back if I restarted my TP. I did the same as you with the hex editor and the only way I could have it stay like that was to use the script in the original post. I just replaced the .so file in that flash script folder with the edited one and now it doesn't revert back. This method has been the most stable for me.


----------



## Finec (Aug 22, 2011)

FatPigs said:


> It actually works quite well if you use the stock browser. Dolphin complains and displays a white screen when you full screen.
> 
> Only trouble I've ran into is that I did the fix yesterday and it turns out that it reset itself today, is that common?


I haven't tried Dolphin. I'm using stock and it works alright while not in fullscreen. If I go fullscreen and try to jump ahead in the video, it goes wonky.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

dookie said:


> Yep, my did the same thing. It would revert back if I restarted my TP. I did the same as you with the hex editor and the only way I could have it stay like that was to use the script in the original post. I just replaced the .so file in that flash script folder with the edited one and now it doesn't revert back. This method has been the most stable for me.


The hex editor option is great, but each time you reboot, it will regress back to normal again. The script is running at each startup to assure that the fix is reapplied.


----------



## larsoncc (Oct 21, 2011)

I tried the method posted in the OP and while Hulu doesnt outright reject playback, it does give me a version mismatch error - even after a reinstall of flash. Ill try the hex method next, but has anyone else gotten this error?


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

I had no issues running the script and I set ICS + to desktop mode, but Hulu still tells me...

_*"Unfortunately, this video is not available on your platform. We apoligize for any inconvenience."*_

EDIT: I rebooted my TP and now it works. Thank you Rev.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

MediMicGolfer said:


> Easy to setup but I am getting Force Closes....with the stock browser and the ICS Browswer +
> 
> I can only get the videos playing for a few seconds then get FCs


I am getting force close after I switch to full screen.

What DPI resolution are you using?


----------



## dookie (Jan 19, 2012)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> I am getting force close after I switch to full screen.
> 
> What DPI resolution are you using?


This was exactly what happened to me. Worked, put it into full-screen, and go back and it would force close all the time and not just hulu, but youtube, vimeo etc. I fixed mine by making sure the libflashplayer.so came from the same flash version. My flash version was newer than the one in the script.  Had to hex edit from the new one (make a copy of course) and place it into the script replacing the old one. Then rebooted and all works great.


----------



## blaser (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried the the hex method and I'm still getting.
_*"Unfortunately, this video is not available on your platform. We apoligize for any inconvenience."*_

_*Any help will be appreciated*__*.*_


----------



## reqxxx (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Blaser,
You may need to recheck the hex file again.
My touchpad had the same problem before.
I found that the file was not really updated even the tool said " file has saved".
Modify the file and restart browser can solve this problem.


----------



## blaser (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, it's working now


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

Since updating to the newest official nightly build my Hulu doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ir1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I followed the instructions in the video, no problem there. But using the stock browser and all other browsers i have tested, when I go to hulu.com I get a message saying "Hulu requires flash player 10.1 etc or higher. Please download yada yada..."

I have checked the fix, its all looking right, script is setup, flash was updated to most recent version before I started. I rebooted. Anyone have any ideas on getting it working?

Thanks.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine worked but was a little slow using the hex editor.

Anyone have an idea for comcast xfinity ondemand without having to wait for the official app.

I don't have my touchpad with me so I can't really test anything until tomorrow.


----------



## ir1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok a little update, it turns out after applying the fix following the video it basically disables the flash player completely. no sites work via the browser, no youtube nothing. I am running one of the unofficial nightlies of CM9 alpha 2.


----------



## dogmanky (Nov 30, 2011)

got it working great on the 3/23 nightly... but I can't figure out for the life of me how to switch back out of full screen mode once in there.  Anyone care to share the trick?


----------



## eddy2004man (Dec 18, 2011)

when i tried editing using hex editor it said file cant be saved. any help?


----------

